# Hank the talking tree



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

That's funny!


----------



## guitarist155 (Sep 25, 2007)

i find it funny simply because he sounds like will farrell


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

that was great!

I started losing it when the devil kid started poking his pitchfork at the guy, and the tree said "stop poking me!"






.


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

That is classic! Was laughing so hard, it reminds me of my cousins.


----------

